
Julian Assange news conference [Live Stream] - k-mcgrady
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35501900
======
deevious
I get "This content is no longer available". However, this appears to work:
[http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/live-julian-assange-
pre...](http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/live-julian-assange-press-
conference-7312997)

